# Ferrari 599 GTB Desert Storm Edition!



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all! So this is a 599 I did a bit back and I think you'll all agree when you see the pics, that it was a complete disaster! This car was used as a promotional taxi in Dubai and it spent more than a year out there... outside. I know, I know you're all thinking, "Taxi??? What???" But if you think about it, it's a good way to get attention for your business, no? Anyway, after seeing this it made me want to pack up shop and move to Dubai so I could open up a detailing shop . On to the detail!

I wasn't able to get a shot of the dash before my "leather man" got hold of it, but the entire center of the dash was blistered up from the scorching heat... With soft leather like this it doesn't take much! Anyway, you can see in the next 2 pictures where it's still a bit "wrinkly" so he had to take it out and do it again... that really slowed things down because taking out the dash of a 599 is a one-day project!



















While the inside was still gutted I took advantage of having the seats out to give them a proper detox.










Once the dash was reinstalled I cleaned the carpets with Wolf's WT-1N interior APC mixed 1:10.










A very unforgiving color... especially for leather! Look at those bolsters! :doublesho



















Here's a 50/50 of the first round of cleaning. I actually had to clean these 2, sometimes 3 times in spots and wound up using more than 1.5 liters of APC (already diluted mix) to clean the entire interior! All leather was cleaned with Wolf's WT-1N @ a 1:20 mix (for sensitive leather).










After the first round of cleaning on the left seat... yin and yang!










50/50 on the door... The dirt was so deeply embedded that I wound up scrubbing all of the leather with a soft toothbrush. A larger brush just wasn't getting into the pores well enough. The interior alone took a day... After all the leather was finally clean I treated it with Wolf's WL-1N Leather Conditioner, let the first round soak in and then the next day reapplied leather conditioner to help bring back some of the suppleness. This leather was DRY.



















Interior all finished and looking the part again.














































My signature of Tic Tacs after the deed is done 










To the paint... we ride! Time served in the desert had certainly taken its toll on this stallion... Too many desert storms, "sand washes" and what not.










Gloss = 0



















You can see here in the neon lights how deep the RIDS were!










The paint had a layer of gunk on it that I could have scraped off with a putty knife!




























Here's where the taxi light was on the roof. Luckily they had a sticker underneath it to protect the paint! OK it was still scratchy-flavored underneath, but... :buffer:










The linings in the side window split and bubbled from the heat... of course this was replaced.



















The "swirly demons" :devil:





































:doublesho The trunk was the worst part...




























The engine had to be cleaned by hand with lots of little swanky brushes, microfibers and Wolf's WT-2N APC @ a 1:4 mix. After everything was cleaned, the engine was dressed with WO-1N Tire and Trim Dressing.



















DEMONS BE GONE!!  I had to perform a 3-stepper on this one because the RIDS were so deep. I leveled the paint with Wolf's WP-6H "The Leveler" and a wool pad, then hit it with WP-3N "The Medium" and a polishing pad then finished things off with WP-1N "The Jeweler".




























This is the mirror... it had some "buffer wrath" all over it. Wasn't me . You can see on the top where I started to remove the old polish stains. Here's how I removed them: I got some glass cleaner and and old, retired from every task except for cleaning up grease and oil. These old MF's are usually very coarse, which make them perfect for the job. It's almost like a very short-haired brush that allows you to get into the textured part of the trim. You have to give it a little pressure, but be careful not to rub it too hard or you'll mar the surface! Just take it nice and slow and eventually it will come off (well it should anyway unless it's been burned).










Before...










After... And note that this is completely dry, no dressing yet!



















The other side before...










And after...




























After being cleaned the mirrors were treated with Wolf's nano trim sealant "Trim Coat". No more stains!














































The exhaust was looking pretty shabby....










Not perfect but loads better...










All the wheels were taken off and tar and counterweight glue was removed, then torqued back to factory specs.










After cleaning the rims were sealed with Wolf's Rim Shield nano sealant.










Some crooks and nannies that were attended to...




























LSP was Wolf's WP-0N Liquid Carnauba Wax, left to cure for about 30 minutes and then removed.










Total time = 3 days Enjoy the afters!
































































Thanks for reading!

- Jesse


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

How did you do arround the rear badge?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

details said:


> How did you do arround the rear badge?


IPA, Q-Tips, compressed air and patience . You have to loosen up the gunk with the IPA and Q-Tips and then while holding a MF behind it blow it out. You can do it without compressed air, but it takes longer.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Thanks was the paint arround the badges ok?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

details said:


> Thanks was the paint arround the badges ok?


It wasn't too bad around there... I was able to polish right next to the top of the Ferrari badge, but in between not. Unless you can remove it there's not a whole lot you can do for between the letters aside from bringing back the gloss a bit. On older Ferraris the badges are much easier to remove than on the new ones and I wasn't able to remove this one... I barely had enough time to finish the car... the owner came for it just as I brought it back from the sun shots!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful work Jesse :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice turnaround


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

A very nice turn around on what seemed to be a neglected car :thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks awesome! Great turnaround!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Super Work Jesse


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Fantastic work Jesse :thumb:

That really was in some state before :buffer:


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Very impressive, the after shots are amazing.


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice work mate.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Great detail work as always. Congrads on your care care line of products


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking good mate, nice work...

:thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Top work, seats look far better :thumb:

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Facebook
Blog
Twitter


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

The leather look's a nice colour now it's clean

Nice work and a top detail:thumb:


----------



## audi2k40 (Dec 17, 2008)

nice work


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

superb and a dam good read too......:thumb:

Best Taxi I've seen in a long time..


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job as always! And nice to see you online again Jesse!


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

excellent work! Looks stunning!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good to see you back posting again fella:thumb:

Nice work as always ..good tip on the mirror mounting too


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work Jesse :thumb:
The paint must have felt like sandpaper i bet your clay bars wore out in one hit 

Mario


----------



## 911 (Nov 1, 2010)

Well done Jesse! I like your posts!:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very impressive :thumb:


----------



## RV55DAN (Aug 7, 2009)

I wish the tax's round here where Fezza's lol lovely turn around a ture amount of detail put into this detail


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## abo (Nov 19, 2010)

i want one great work:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

123quackers said:


> superb and a dam good read too......:thumb:
> 
> Best Taxi I've seen in a long time..


Thanks mate! Let me know when you're ready to give my favorite car some Wolf's love :thumb:!



Nanolex said:


> Outstanding job as always! And nice to see you online again Jesse!


Hi Florian! Thanks buddy! Keeping busy these days? BTW, I got the shampoo sample, very nice stuff! Ironically we've been working on something similar !



Chris_VRS said:


> Good to see you back posting again fella:thumb:
> 
> Nice work as always ..good tip on the mirror mounting too


Thanks Chris!



Eurogloss said:


> Excellent work Jesse :thumb:
> The paint must have felt like sandpaper i bet your clay bars wore out in one hit
> 
> Mario


Cheers Mario! Yeah it was a mess to clay... I got through an entire bar of clay on this one!



911 said:


> Well done Jesse! I like your posts!:thumb:


Thanks Attila!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic detail, what a state it was!! :thumb:


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

Well done Mate!

a detailing business would be pretty good in Dubai, especially after I've seen there a BMW 7 series being cleaned after the sandstorm with a dirty rag :doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work there Jesse, and why the Tic Tacs? Any particular reason you chose to use those?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Jesse!

yes things are busy over here at the moment 

Well I'm glad you like the shampoo, once you've got something to test please treat us with a sample!



Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Hi Florian! Thanks buddy! Keeping busy these days? BTW, I got the shampoo sample, very nice stuff! Ironically we've been working on something similar !


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Jesse, and 3 different grades of polish shows your dedication to the prancing horse


----------



## J D Peace (Feb 3, 2010)

top car, great effort


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Beautiful. Fantastic job :wave:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> Fantastic detail, what a state it was!! :thumb:


Thanks mate! Yep I had one of these :doublesho when I saw it!!



VTS_Tibi said:


> Well done Mate!
> 
> a detailing business would be pretty good in Dubai, especially after I've seen there a BMW 7 series being cleaned after the sandstorm with a dirty rag :doublesho


Thanks Tibi! Yeah I think it would be a pretty good business over there, but I don't think clean water is very plentiful over there... maybe I'm wrong, but it may be worth its weight in gold...



-Mat- said:


> Nice work there Jesse, and why the Tic Tacs? Any particular reason you chose to use those?


Thanks Mat! Well my company colors are orange and black, which is why I went with the orange Tic Tacs and I just think it's a nice gesture to leave something for the customer that makes them say, "Oh yummy, I love Tic Tacs!" Kind of like at a nice hotel when they clean your room they usually leave some kind of mint on your pillow to indicate that you stink . In Switzerland they left me chocolate... .



Nanolex said:


> Hey Jesse!
> 
> yes things are busy over here at the moment
> 
> Well I'm glad you like the shampoo, once you've got something to test please treat us with a sample!


Hi Florian! That's good to hear, I hope business is going well! Sure thing I'll send you a sample of it when we're finished! I think last week's batch is finally stable so I'll be testing it this weekend! I'm curious if you and I are on the same track !



Envy Valeting said:


> Very nice Jesse, and 3 different grades of polish shows your dedication to the prancing horse


Thank you Tim! Until that one there's not been a Fezza that I couldn't correct in 2 steps... this one was a doozy!



J D Peace said:


> top car, great effort


Thanks mate!



Dannymct said:


> Beautiful. Fantastic job :wave:


Cheers buddy!


----------

